# Wanting a Bird Bath (Beauty Dish) - White or Silver?



## kundalini (Jan 9, 2013)

I think it's time to get a Bird Bath (Beauty Dish). This accessory has been on my Wish List for quite some time. The latest issue of Rangefinder was themed as The Lighting Issue and got the juices flowing again. Any opinion from users of what you like from what you have (silver of white) and what you seem are producing less than expected results.... making you think the other choice _might_ have better suited your purpose. If you have both.... P-L-E-A-S-E chime in. My initial purpose is for portraiture, but know enough that a it can be utilized in a multitude of other uses.

I have PCB lighting, so that's likely the Dish I will go with. Here are the descriptions from the PCB website for the silver and white.

*Silver*


> The 22-inch High Output Silver Beauty Dish creates a bright, highly-efficient light source with a *narrow 45° beam spread*. When used close to the subject, the narrow beam spread allows a more selective area of coverage. With about six times the efficiency of a white dish, the silver dish can be used to light subjects from greater distances as well, even with low power flash units.
> 
> The reflector arrives with an optional direct-light blocker. Direct light from the flashtube is blocked, allowing only bounced light from the reflector to fall on the subject. This reduces the degree of reflections from shiny specular objects.
> 
> ...




*White*


> The 22-inch High Output White Beauty Dish creates a bright, highly-efficient light source, similar to that of the silver dish, but with a softer finish. The white dish produces smooth skin tones and even coverage that could normally only be achieved on the silver dish by adding the diffusion sock. With a *beam spread of 130° *without the use of the included diffusion sock, the white beauty dish is great for indoor portraits to create warmer skin tones, or for diffusing hot spots that might occur on shimmery fabrics or reflective surfaces.
> 
> The reflector arrives with an optional direct-light blocker. Direct light from the flashtube is blocked, allowing only bounced light from the reflector to fall on the subject. This reduces the degree of reflections from shiny specular objects.
> 
> ...




I have a sneeky feeling that the silver will give me more options.  At times, I really like harsh lighting and the silver would offer more specularity, but add on the sock and it can be toned down to offer soft light.

Also, $30 for a carry bag?  It's a sturdy aluminum (?) product, much like the LiteMod mainframe, right?  I see that as an uneccessory expense.


Thanks for your insight.



**If you do not have first hand experience using one, please read, follow along or ask questions. But your opinion on its useage would be less than useful.


----------



## Mully (Jan 9, 2013)

With silver you can always cover some of it with white fabric.....get the silver


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 9, 2013)

I was thinking it's easier to line a white one w/ tin foil than it is to line a silver one with white... what?  What white thing would follow the shape/contours and stay put and is as readily available as tin foil?  Because w/ a beauty dish, the shape does matter.

And most tin foil has a shiny and a matte side to choose from.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 9, 2013)

Silver.  If you want soft, gentle light you're probably not going to use a BD, and from the work you typically post, I would say a silver would be most suitable.  I wouldn't pay $30 for a bag, but I would protect it; you DON'T want scratches or dents in it.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 10, 2013)

I like white personally.

Check out Kacey Enterprises. They make an excellent dish at an excellent price and pretty much any modifier can be adapted for any light. Kacey actually will but an AB speed ring on the dish for you.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 10, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Silver. If you want soft, gentle light you're probably not going to use a BD, *and from the work you typically post, I would say a silver would be most suitable*. I wouldn't pay $30 for a bag, but I would protect it; you DON'T want scratches or dents in it.


Thanks, I think.  I do like a lighting ratio that's a bit more on the dramatic side as long as there is a fairly smooth transition, sometimes, .




Village Idiot said:


> I like white personally.


Por Qué ??  Have you tried a silver for comparison?  Why is the white preferable?




Village Idiot said:


> Check out Kacey Enterprises. They make an excellent dish at an excellent price and pretty much any modifier can be adapted for any light. Kacey actually will but an AB speed ring on the dish for you.


Cheers, will check them out.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 10, 2013)

kundalini said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Silver. If you want soft, gentle light you're probably not going to use a BD, *and from the work you typically post, I would say a silver would be most suitable*. I wouldn't pay $30 for a bag, but I would protect it; you DON'T want scratches or dents in it.
> ...


Sorry, did NOT mean that the way it sounds...  I just meant that IMO, silver would suit your style more than white.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a silver one, with a white nylon diffuser sock...I have not used it much. It's so efficient that with the 300 watt-second monolight that I bought it for, the power needs to be dialed down very low for a headshot. My niece has it now...she's a hair stylist/makeup artist, and I'm letting her use it for her headshots. I dunno...I kind of wish I had bought a plain white one. Still, with the white fabric cover on, it looks pretty good.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 11, 2013)

You can always get a grid for a white one if you need to tone down the beam spread as well.

I like the softer light it creates. I had a silver one I made, but it's not the same size or shape as my Kacey, so the results aren't the best to compare, but here's a few from the Kacey.



























All of those were done with a bare Kacey.

And here's a 51 page thread on POTN of one light beatury dish shots:
Let's See Your One Light Beauty Dish Portraits - Indoor & Outdoor - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------

